# Any ideas?



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

What about something like this 
http://library.ravelry.com/Izzy/63899/In_the_pink_stole_pattern_20100824.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1359772596&Signature=V6waa7AKQgBsYkTRx7r%2F35MqyFU%3D


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

yep, i'm thinking that one or the wings of peace in a gold silk:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anna-baltzer-wings-of-peace


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?


OH WOW! That would be a challenge, but I'll bet someone with a ton of knitting experience could figure out a stitch pattern to accomplish this. I could think of a way to do some of it, but not sure how you'd work the little short "feathers" that would need to be some kind of scallops. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> yep, i'm thinking that one or the wings of peace in a gold silk:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anna-baltzer-wings-of-peace


They are both nice patterns, I would do the one that reads better and easier to knit


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

It looks like a Wingspan I think that is the name of some kind of shawl.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I think you could do it. Play with it for a while. I think the center back section might be worked with small needles and by increasing the size of the needles as well as the number of stitches you could get a good spread.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I can see why it inspires us to think "knitted shawl" but I think it's pleated fabric, possibly silk. It looks like there are three main pieces, with a seam/dart also at the center of the middle section. The darker lines may have been hand painted or stenciled...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> I can see why it inspires us to think "knitted shawl" but I think it's pleated fabric, possibly silk. It looks like there are three main pieces, with a seam/dart also at the center of the middle section. The darker lines may have been hand painted or stenciled...


I expect you're right about it being silk pleats, but it could be translated to knitting with some patience. Wouldn't it be fun to try? :thumbup:


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I can see why it inspires us to think "knitted shawl" but I think it's pleated fabric, possibly silk. It looks like there are three main pieces, with a seam/dart also at the center of the middle section. The darker lines may have been hand painted or stenciled...
> ...


Oh yes!!! It would be splendid in a fine metallic rayon. Rayon would give a nice fluid drape. I could imagine the small scalloped "feathers" being crocheted and the elongated "feathers" being knit...Someone will take up the challenge!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Oh yes!!! It would be splendid in a fine metallic rayon. Rayon would give a nice fluid drape. I could imagine the small scalloped "feathers" being crocheted and the elongated "feathers" being knit...Someone will take up the challenge!


Oooh! Metallic rayon? Is there such a yarn? Bronze with black accent edging maybe also crocheted. I think we're going to have a museum piece here!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes!!! It would be splendid in a fine metallic rayon. Rayon would give a nice fluid drape. I could imagine the small scalloped "feathers" being crocheted and the elongated "feathers" being knit...Someone will take up the challenge!
> ...


If there isn't, there should be! Rayon has a luster, so a little added metallic doesn't seem to be much of a stretch. If I look I might find it, and then...You'd better look for it! Let me know how it comes out.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


What. Now you're chicken? Poor Alicia, I think we've terrified her. She may be feeling a bit overwhelmed by all this enthusiasm!


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a metallic rayon ! I saw it on ebay! It's a bit pricey but only takes about two or three to make it. It sells for about 40 dollars us


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

sandyP said:


> What about something like this
> http://library.ravelry.com/Izzy/63899/In_the_pink_stole_pattern_20100824.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1359772596&Signature=V6waa7AKQgBsYkTRx7r%2F35MqyFU%3D


I'm going to try that pattern, but I found it somewhere else, this link is dead. Try this one http://izzysknits.blogspot.com/2008/07/in-pink.html


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Crossfade24 said:


> There is a metallic rayon ! I saw it on ebay! It's a bit pricey but only takes about two or three to make it. It sells for about 40 dollars us


Woah. $40! Although I guess that's not too bad, I just saw a yarn on Premier for $48 and it wasn't even a very large skein. Gorgeous though. I won't be ordering it real soon.


----------



## Crossfade24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh and what weight is the yarn for the pattern?


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like a great project for some rayon/metallic yarn I have.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2. You. Need to be a member of ravelry. The link worked for me. Sorry this is another link to the downloadable pattern from ravelry.


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.


this is what I got from the first link.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

kathleen40 said:


> This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.
> 
> this is what I got from the first link.


I'm sorry about the link. If you go to ravelry.com (you may need to join if not a member but its free) and do a search for the pattern. It is called "In the Pink" by izzyknits. It's a free download.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Crossfade24 said:


> There is a metallic rayon ! I saw it on ebay! It's a bit pricey but only takes about two or three to make it. It sells for about 40 dollars us


i would think Takhi St Charles would have some nice yarn for this. This seems to be their specialty


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sandyP said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2. You. Need to be a member of ravelry. The link worked for me. Sorry this is another link to the downloadable pattern from ravelry.


link not correct


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

sandyP said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2. You. Need to be a member of ravelry. The link worked for me. Sorry this is another link to the downloadable pattern from ravelry.


I am a member. This link didn't work for me either.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

What about Rosemary Hill's Firebird - starts from the centre back and moves out to the wings.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?


start at the center back with a scallop stitch and then go out the wings with one that can be shaped like feathers.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

sandyP said:


> What about something like this
> http://library.ravelry.com/Izzy/63899/In_the_pink_stole_pattern_20100824.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1359772596&Signature=V6waa7AKQgBsYkTRx7r%2F35MqyFU%3D


When I click on this it says error.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

sandyP said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2. You. Need to be a member of ravelry. The link worked for me. Sorry this is another link to the downloadable pattern from ravelry.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2 is the correct addresss


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> yep, i'm thinking that one or the wings of peace in a gold silk:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anna-baltzer-wings-of-peace


That one is wonderful. I also like the meaning given to it.


----------



## Dornar (Oct 18, 2011)

Yarn suggestions -- try any LUREX yarn (google for LUREX) here is a sample

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/yarn/q.16/


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

you could try using this ribon yarn by Louisa Harding there is a 15% discount at Deramores at the moment, here is the link
http://www.deramores.com/louisa-harding-sari-ribbon


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Two patterns on Ravelry come to mind. One is Wings of Peace by Anna Baltzer, and the other is Dreambird by Nadita Swings. The first one is a free download. The second one is not free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anna-baltzer-wings-of-peace

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

What an extraordinary challenge! I'd love to see it when you are done!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sandyP said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2. You. Need to be a member of ravelry. The link worked for me. Sorry this is another link to the downloadable pattern from ravelry.


still not working... I think its the (period) added to the end of the link...


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Not familiar with any of these patterns, so I took a look. I think the Wings of Peace captures the look. Good call! Does anybody think it should be segmented into sections? Thaki Stacy Charles has yarn (expensive) that has lurex incorporated, and so does Artyarn glitter. These yarns could be used to accent some of the detail. This is so much fun for me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2. You. Need to be a member of ravelry. The link worked for me. Sorry this is another link to the downloadable pattern from ravelry.
> ...


this is the closest to the pattern in question, but does not quite capture the feeling. it is an interesting pattern tho for its own sake. thanks for finding it.


----------



## sockjock (Aug 4, 2011)

There is a lovely metallic rayon - Blue Heron. A skein has 550 yards, and costs about $45. I have a skein of the bronze in my stash,now with a pattern designed to complement it. (Interesting - the pattern was inspired by Elizabeth Taylor!)


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Just clarify to all.... i never meant to suggest that this piece was knitted, only that i saw the photo of it and it inspired me to recreate something like it via knitting....


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

Check out her legendary shawls

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/aoibhe-ni

Love that dreambird pattern

and this designer has a lot of architectural looking patterns

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/stephen-west


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drachenfeuer

wow!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?


I'll bet that if you found a knitting expert in your area who also designs her own patterns, she could help you figure out a pattern that would be lightweight and lacey. She may have an pattern application used for knitting or beading. Simply plug in the info. and the pattern is printed out. She could work it out on graph paper to see what it would look like, knit up a 12 inch sample piece and, you are off to the races with a gorgeous one of a kind knitted masterpice. Also, our KP "master lace advisor" might even put her mind to this pattern and come up with something nice. Patricia


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Pleclerrc said:


> aliciawake said:
> 
> 
> > I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?
> ...


This is so exciting for me to hear. I find the designing so interesting and have no idea how to approach it. It makes perfect sense that there would be a computer program to help. Will the "KP master" share what she designs with all of us?


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

an added note is that I don't do charts...at all. my brain literally just doesnt process that info... that's why i've been drawn to the WIngs of Peace and In the Pink pattern so far. In the pink seems to be more suited to variegated yarns than solid or monotones.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Not really knitting-related but was that part of one of her costumes in Cleopatra? (added on edit) Well duh!! Aliciawake says in her post ET wore it in Cleopatra. Think I'll look for some pictures to get a feel for the piece. Denise


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Looked at Yarn Paradise, but it doesn't give any idea of how many yans you get in the packets. Has anyone ever ordered these yarns?


----------



## babesy (Feb 5, 2011)

How about this for yarn?

http://www.purlsoho.com/purl/products/item/1408-Alchemy-Silken-Straw

Pricey, but stunning.

Caroline
Greenville


----------



## Farmgirl4152 (Apr 5, 2012)

This site has some nice wingspan type shawls. Here's one. Maybe you could come up with several that have different elements that look similar and then put them together too, creating your own design that way.

http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com//h82.shtm


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

knyghtmare said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drachenfeuer
> 
> wow!


Wow doesn't even begin to cover it! Double Wow!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

sandyP said:


> What about something like this
> http://library.ravelry.com/Izzy/63899/In_the_pink_stole_pattern_20100824.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1359772596&Signature=V6waa7AKQgBsYkTRx7r%2F35MqyFU%3D


This link does not work for me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Judy M said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> > What about something like this
> ...


Nor for me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

7953Princess said:


> What an extraordinary challenge! I'd love to see it when you are done!


Yes, me too. I truly want to see it.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Dornar said:


> Yarn suggestions -- try any LUREX yarn (google for LUREX) here is a sample
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/yarn/q.16/


Holy bananas! That's beautiful. Almost 219 yards for 75 cents?? I'd choose the silver/green/brown shades for this, but it would take FOREVER to knit. Has anybody ever used any of this lurex/chenille? I'd love to try something with it. At that price you couldn't go very far wrong---maybe just crazy. :|


----------



## Farmgirl4152 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think this might be the correct site http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2 or
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/piafyn/in-the-pink


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that looks like a real challege!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would look for a Lace Knitted pattern, I bet u could use lace pattern with thicker yarn to make this.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

gina said:


> Looked at Yarn Paradise, but it doesn't give any idea of how many yans you get in the packets. Has anyone ever ordered these yarns?


I meant how many yards.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I think if you can knit and crochet, you can do the center of the shawl using the Crocodile Crochet stitches and add a smaller version of the Dreambird Knit Shawl on each side to closely approximate the Cleopatra Shawl, which was made of leather.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

gina said:


> gina said:
> 
> 
> > Looked at Yarn Paradise, but it doesn't give any idea of how many yans you get in the packets. Has anyone ever ordered these yarns?
> ...


Almost 219 yards per skein.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peacock-feathers-shawl another idea....


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

LadyElle said:


> aliciawake said:
> 
> 
> > I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?
> ...


What a beautiful pattern! (sigh) Unfortunately the pattern is a little too pricey for me


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

expensive and charted....a double whammy for me...


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I couldn't make the link work, but found the pattern here. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2



sandyP said:


> What about something like this
> http://library.ravelry.com/Izzy/63899/In_the_pink_stole_pattern_20100824.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1359772596&Signature=V6waa7AKQgBsYkTRx7r%2F35MqyFU%3D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Would really like to see a picture of the finished shawl. I wish you a lot of luck.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

gina said:


> Looked at Yarn Paradise, but it doesn't give any idea of how many yans you get in the packets. Has anyone ever ordered these yarns?


Yes quite often, it varies from 4 to 8 per pack depends on the yarn, it does tell you how many is in for each packet, it states how much for one, then gives you the total price.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

This will be a challenge. If you can find the right yarn then go for it. We will all want to see the finished product. Go girl !! Springchicken66


----------



## handmadebysue (Dec 10, 2011)

Gorgeous piece. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you tried a search for a wing-like, Egyptian or cape shawl pattern?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Another interesting shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wings-of-horus-english


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

aliciawake said:


> I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?


Another picture of shawl: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2118243/Cape-worn-Elizabeth-Taylor-iconic-scenes-1963-film-Cleopatra-fetch-100k-auction.html?ito=feeds-newsxml#axzz2JsF6BmXn


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

beautiful - a show stopper for sure!


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Another interesting shawl
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wings-of-horus-english


beautiful and charted. not happening for me. thanks though.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Judy M said:


> aliciawake said:
> 
> 
> > I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?
> ...


She was so beautiful and that costume is magnificent! I agree with the idea of using crocodile crochet for the portion at the neck; it would be very effective in duplicating the leaf-type texturing.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

aliciawake said:


> I found this picture of a piece Elizabeth Taylor wore in Cleopatra and would love to knit something like it. Any ideas?


I knew I saw something similar the other day but couldn't for the life of me remember where! today i found it, it was on the Cat Bordhi site here is the link.

http://catbordhi.com/patterns/dardanelles-coming-soon-2/


----------



## StnFlwr (Feb 25, 2011)

The shape is very similar to a faroese lace shawl. There is so much one could do with lace patterns, how to decide? 

I would look for a 50/50 silk/wool single ply in a gold color. With the sheen from the silk, it would really glow.

(Although, if it was for me, I would pick a color with more red in it like a bronze or coppery color.)


----------

